# Help price this shirt done with several vinyl transfers?



## Devilmanak (Jun 15, 2007)

What would ballpark price on this shirt be, for a single and for like 5?
The transfers are all cut Videoflex vinyl, the back of the shirt is the same only it has the customer's name on top of the rest. "Kyosho" and Odonnell" are both two colors, layered.
I am getting a little discouraged about shirts, the amount of labor that went into this one was huge, with cutting, weeding, alignment of everything, etc. Compared to sign vinyl, shirts are looking like a huge pain!


----------



## titerewear (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Help price this shirt?*

8 to 12 dollars tops.....


----------



## aries (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: Help price this shirt?*



Devilmanak said:


> What would ballpark price on this shirt be, for a single and for like 5?
> The transfers are all cut Videoflex vinyl, the back of the shirt is the same only it has the customer's name on top of the rest. "Kyosho" and Odonnell" are both two colors, layered.
> I am getting a little discouraged about shirts, the amount of labor that went into this one was huge, with cutting, weeding, alignment of everything, etc. Compared to sign vinyl, shirts are looking like a huge pain!


FOR A PERSONALIZED SHIRT I WOULD THINK 15.00.YOU CAN GET A SHIRT ANYWHERE FOR 10 BUCKS,BUT NOT PERSONALIZED..


----------



## Devilmanak (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Help price this shirt?*

I am confused, is the t-shirt market that low-priced? Materials are at $5+. It takes at least a half hour to design, get customer approval, redesign. Figure labor to cut, weed, press 19 vinyl decals, all different colors, is at least a half hour, minimum. People are willing to do shirts for $5-$10 per hour? I make a minimum of $25 per hour doing sign vinyl and decals, sometimes up to $75 or more. Something isn't computing here. Or is this the type of shirt that is done with a different medium?


----------



## lost1 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Help price this shirt?*

Customer wants it, customer pays for it. Figure your time & materials and add in your profit. $25-35 ea.


----------



## Devilmanak (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Help price this shirt?*

That's more along the line of my thoughts, but I have found that my thoughts don't apply in all markets. 
I found the shirts, commercially made with the one large logo retailing for $19.
I think that the market that the shirts relate to will have a big impact on pricing. These ones will be for cost, because I sponsor the people, but they will be advertising for similar shirts for others, so was trying to get a handle on whether or not it was going to be feasible and where to price them.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Help price this shirt?*

I would have gone 20 with them buying 5 of them.. would have been 25 if they bought just one..
This is this.. with this type of shirt.. It is advertising.. like a sponser shirt.. .. With the small number they wanted.. Its a premium product..
Sounds like you too are in the sign business as am I.. and I think as a whole we tend to look at our per shop hour rates..
I wouldnt undercharge.. .. ..


----------



## PrintMonkey (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: Help price this shirt?*

$50 per hour for artwork, $30-45 for the shirt.
19 logos = $45
If you was to embroider a shirt with 19 logos = $100 -140 just for the embroidery.
Remember, you are doing custom 1 of a kind like no other in the world shirt, charging $8-12 is foolish.

M


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Help price this shirt?*

If you would do that shirt for 8.00 - 12.00 you have got to be insane. I would sell it for no less then 25.00


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Help price this shirt?*

I think $25-$30 is a fare price. If they order more than 1 you coul give then a $5 break.Remember profit is not a dirty word. Don't sell yourself and talents short..... Good luck ... JB


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Help price this shirt?*



titerewear said:


> 8 to 12 dollars tops.....


At that price you are out of business. Our custom shirts start at $20 and go from there depending on how much art and how many colors. $35 custom shirts are quite common at the events we attend. That shirt is easily $35 in a short run. Any amount over 12 and you could have them screen printed or transfers made. The nice deal is if they balk at $35 you do have an alternative with the previously mentioned printing solutions.


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Help price this shirt?*

 
i go for $20.00 its your time and design remenber time its money....


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Help price this shirt?*

I'd say at least $30-$45


----------



## Square1 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Help price this shirt?*

I'd definitely get at least $25-35 ea. My prices are pretty standard $2-5 per cut/press depending on size and time weeding.


----------



## Aprintex (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Help price this shirt?*

I should say $20-$30


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Help price this shirt?*

i'd be at $35 for a one-off........and not much, if any, less for five.....


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Help price this shirt?*

two sided i would also sell 30-45$


----------



## titerewear (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Help price this shirt?*

20 to 25 dollars is great, if you can get 35 is better.Here in Puerto Rico is the land of t-shirt prostitution... Clients are not willing to pay what its worth... Im giving the 8-12 price range based on the consumer conditions here..... I would love to sell my designs for 35 - 50 which they are worth but here I can only manage to get 18-22 on a good day. sell them for 40 and I hope you get it.....


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Help price this shirt?*

Time is money... I see at least three different presses to get the colors all on there... plus the added vinyl expense,weeding,etc.

I'd be at $20 for up to ten shirts. And that is very high end pricing for South Central Missouri.

But, you have to make a living. Also, while you are making this shirt for $20 you could make 3-5 shirts using other methods (heat transfer, plastisol,etc) at say $8-$10 dollars apiece. Add the figures and you would be losing money to do this shirt. 

Business is Business. Charge it and if they don't like it they can try and get someone else to do it for them. Just my 2 cents for what it's worth....

By the way, great looking shirt!!!!


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Help price this shirt?*

I just sold a 3-color front and 1-color back for $17, and that was probably too cheap. I wouldn't do those for less than $20.


----------



## gothicaleigh (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Help price this shirt?*

Did you discount for the advertising? (I assume the "Dewinter Sign & Vinyl" is you)

That small of quantity, I would have charged $15 a shirt plus design time (which being text and maybe a simple logo trace shouldn't run too much).


----------



## SWEETFACE12 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Help price this shirt?*

hmmmm. 35.00 is a fare price.. thats a lot of work for u . u have to get payed too . and are u givein them the tee?if so than 40 bucks for the work with the shirt.....


----------



## fat_miao (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Help price this shirt?*

would the print and cut method or the direct to garment (for flat area) be much cheaper - time wise ? 

For the story here in South East Asia, The price for design is zero, especially those doing silk screening.

For Vinyl flex I charge bout USD 1.50 per 3 inch by 1 inch, single layer.
So for the design you posted, I just reject the job ... or persuade them to take white tee with sublimation instead ..


----------



## Vista (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Help price this shirt?*

Pricing a shirt like this is always going to be tricky and could depend on who you´re doing it for. If it´s for a regular, repeat customer I´d say about 20.00 euros (same as dollars) purely as a goodwill gesture. Anyone else, 35-40 euros, but only if you think there´s a good chance of picking up further "normal" work. If it´s just a "one off" for a private individual I´d quote a very high price because I wouldn´t really want to do it. If the price is accepted I´d be well covered.
The vast majority of my work is in the 5-20 garments range, and is very profitable.
For instance, a coloured T-Shirt costs 1.85 euros incl. tax.
A small, 1-colour logo on the front uses approx. 20 cents. worth of vinyl.
Time taken to set up on the plotter, weed, tape into position on shirt and then press is approx. 5 mins.
For 10 tees I charge 9.00 euros each. This represents a minimum of 70.00 euros an hour profit. For a large print on the back I add a minimum of 2.00 euros depending on amount of vinyl used.
It would be interesting to hear what others would charge.
Having done a lot of sign-making I find garment printing is at least as profitable, but with far less hassle.

Chris vistagraffica.net


----------



## mizi117 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Help price this shirt?*

$39.90 is better....


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Help price this shirt?*



Vista said:


> Having done a lot of sign-making I find garment printing is at least as profitable, but with far less hassle.


I am the exact opposite, I find sign making and vinyl decals to be alot more profitable then garments.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Help price this shirt?*



theflowerboxx said:


> I am the exact opposite, I find sign making and vinyl decals to be alot more profitable then garments.


I would agree. Sign vinyl is much, much cheaper than garment vinyl, and there is less labor in printing decals.


----------



## Vista (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Help price this shirt?*

Obviously sign vinyl is much cheaper than garment vinyl. But that´s not the point.
It´s about the value you add to the end product and the price your local market will stand. 
I work an average 5 hour day for 70-100 euros (dollars) an hour. That´s about 1700 euros for an easy 5 day week, but at a push it could be condensed into 2 days. 
I still do some sign stuff, mainly vehicles and shop windows. 
Take an average vehicle that uses vinyl worth 20 euros. I can´t charge more than about 180-250 euros. 3 vehicles a day is about 700 euros profit. The time spent weeding etc., measuring up and applying has to come out of this.
In 20 years of doing all forms of signage I had a very good income. But since concentrating on garment printing for the past 5 years I´m making at least as much money for less work.
If you sign guys can show me where I´m going wrong, please, please tell me.

Chris


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Help price this shirt?*

Glad you think that way Vista, but I did 2 water trucks today that took me a total of 3hrs and I charged 'em $400.00. I had maybe $40.00 in materials. 

Then while I was installing them another guy stopped on the street and asked me to cut him a graphic for his vehicle, which I did after I was finished with the install and pocketed another $50.00 for maybe $5.00 worth of materials and no install. That's over $400.00 profit in around 3 hrs time. I would of never came close to that if I'd been upstairs designing and printing shirts.

I guess it's market driven but my market definitely favors signs and vehicle decals.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I wouldn't do it for less then $95 per shirt because of the time and cost of meterial. If they say that is to much have them go price screen printing that in this area would run about $135 or more per shirt with art work.


----------



## OriginX (Feb 21, 2007)

The price ranges listed by you people really surprise me. I guess there 
isn't concrete pricing on this stuff even by seasoned pros. I would price
something like that at $35 for a single garment. Customization is and
should be pretty pricey due to the fact that the customer came to you
and didn't do it himself. If he needed a larger quantity, then I would say
$20 a piece and I would source it out to a local silk screener who would
really educate me on price structure, ha ha. But seriously, don't take
your talents for granted, if everyone was able or willing to do this type
of service they wouldn't seek you out. 
(I hope my post made sense. I keep re-reading everyone's thoughts
about this and they all make some sense.)


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

good luck with all of the responses for the $$ amounts. I guess this is when silkscreen printing wins. I mean how much time can a person put into doing tshirts with heat press and vinyl cutting. I am working on a project and its taking me forever to press these tees. I cant wait to get a screen printer. Heat Press is great for a few tees but 50 tshirts, no way. I am glad I still have another week to go, but I will finish this project, tonight. Five more tees and I am done. I see heat press with your project wonderful but not if I was doing more than a few. Its hard to get your money worths with the heat press biz. I have yet to.



Devilmanak said:


> What would ballpark price on this shirt be, for a single and for like 5?
> The transfers are all cut Videoflex vinyl, the back of the shirt is the same only it has the customer's name on top of the rest. "Kyosho" and Odonnell" are both two colors, layered.
> I am getting a little discouraged about shirts, the amount of labor that went into this one was huge, with cutting, weeding, alignment of everything, etc. Compared to sign vinyl, shirts are looking like a huge pain!


----------

